# Canon announces the compact SELPHY CP1500 dye-sub printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2022)

> MELVILLE, N.Y. Sept. 14, 2022/PRNewswire/ — Scrapbookers and parents rejoice as Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the SELPHY CP1500 compact photo printer as the newest addition to the SELPHY printer line. Delivering long lasting, durable, high-quality prints in less than a minute, gifting friends and family physical memories and keepsakes which can be shared and enjoyed for decades (when stored in an album) has never been easier.
> Designed with Space in Mind
> In a stylish and compact design, the Canon SELPHY CP1500 photo printer is small enough to fit in a pocket or small purse and can be taken on the go – whether using the included AC adapter or the optional battery (sold separately). Its diminutive size doesn’t make the CP1500 short on function, though. The printer’s standard print size is 4″x 6″ postcard – printed in approximately 41 seconds. With the purchase of the optional cassette (sold separately)5, it can also print card (2.1″ x 3.4″)...



Continue reading...


----------



## jam05 (Sep 14, 2022)

Cool


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I actually have one of these silly Selphys and use it all the time.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 14, 2022)

LOL...this does sound fun...

What does it take to send pics to it....is it accessible by WiFi or Bluetooth? I assume it works with input from any camera or is it mostly only geared to input from a canon camera?

C


----------



## Berowne (Sep 15, 2022)

"for an estimated retail price of $139.998 and will be available in two colors, black and white." 
Hot deal!


----------



## sambowks (Sep 15, 2022)

cayenne said:


> LOL...this does sound fun...
> 
> What does it take to send pics to it....is it accessible by WiFi or Bluetooth? I assume it works with input from any camera or is it mostly only geared to input from a canon camera?
> 
> C


It takes a miracle. The printing software and drivers are notoriously glitchy. Especially with Mac, last time I used one there were still no drivers for Mac, not sure if thats changed. So you have to do some weird workaround. I'd get photos printed rather, better quality and less hassle... and you don't need to buy the expensive paper packs.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 15, 2022)

I wish the card reader option would support actual pictures from Canon cameras, not just jpegs. 
The cellhy 9-something I currently use works quite OK over wifi, but it gets confused about the sizes quite often. And it will only let you know that after it spends a few minutes processing.
But it’s great to be able to hand my parents and in-laws pictures of them with the kids before they head home.
The quality is much better than the 1-hour photoservice nearby, but less than then next-day service.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 15, 2022)

Dye sub printers are awesome. I own a DNP DS820, built like a tank. Easy to transport. Consistently lab quality prints. Shoots out 8x10”print in under 30 seconds. It can do glossy, matte or luster prints by just selecting in printer. Media is cheap. 

The dye-sub is the polar opposite of my Canon Pixma Pro-10… which currently needs a new print head ($200) and $135 replacement inks. And Slooooowwww. I think I’m done with ink jets.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 15, 2022)

sambowks said:


> It takes a miracle. The printing software and drivers are notoriously glitchy. Especially with Mac, last time I used one there were still no drivers for Mac, not sure if thats changed. So you have to do some weird workaround. I'd get photos printed rather, better quality and less hassle... and you don't need to buy the expensive paper packs.


OH, I have a decently high quality print scanner in my home office...a Canon Pixma Pro-100. I got it awhile back basically "free" with purchase of paper from B&H on a deal they had.

But this little one I was thinking would be fun to carry to parties, etc and do quick shot prints for people there at the party.

Not really for archival or profit motives, if it worked good enough.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 15, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Dye sub printers are awesome. I own a DNP DS820, built like a tank. Easy to transport. Consistently lab quality prints. Shoots out 8x10”print in under 30 seconds. It can do glossy, matte or luster prints by just selecting in printer. Media is cheap.
> 
> The dye-sub is the polar opposite of my Canon Pixma Pro-10… which currently needs a new print head ($200) and $135 replacement inks. And Slooooowwww. I think I’m done with ink jets.



Is that *This Printer?*

If so, sounds fun, but what are the dimensions? It looks a bit bulky to be easily transportable...?

C


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2022)

This must be quick a small and compact printer with 6 x 4 being the standard print.
I love printing on one hand and on the other its a frustrating business.
I have a Canon Pro-10. For a while there it completely stopped working. It had an error 10 I think. Something about the printhead being dead.
The Head went into the right hand side and couldn't be reached.
Eventually after a mad session of button pressing (There are only 2) the head popped out.
I could then get to the print head, put it on a damp cloth, clean the ink out of it and its worked perfectly since.
It was basically bricked by Canon when it was actually a printer that could work perfectly.
It's like built in obsolescene - completely unnecessary. Canon Help was useless.
The other thing is ink catridges. I had alot of them but none of them would have been compatible with any A3 plus printer they are currently selling.
They've changed the cartridges. I think they have slightly increased in size but are still way too small.
With 10 Cartridges, one of them is always running out and its very slow getting ready after a cartridge is replaced.
Canon should double the size of the cartridges (There's loads of spare room in those printers - they are huge and heavy).
Or they should be refillable. There is such waste with printing. 
I've never risked non-OEM inks but its quite tempting (they could clog up the printer).


----------



## DBounce (Sep 15, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Is that *This Printer?*
> 
> If so, sounds fun, but what are the dimensions? It looks a bit bulky to be easily transportable...?
> 
> C


That’s the one. Dimensions are 12.7” x 6.7” x 14.4". I wouldn’t call it large. They make some very portable models. I just love the worry free printing. It’s made for professional use. It’s super reliable.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> This must be quick a small and compact printer with 6 x 4 being the standard print.
> I love printing on one hand and on the other its a frustrating business.


Yes, the Selphy series are intended to be small/portable snapshot printer, although the printing is not very quick (the photo paper is run through the printer four times before it comes all the way out). I have an older one, CP900 I think. One of the nice things about dye sub printers is they are tolerant of occasional use, unlike ink jets which clog if not used regularly, I could let the little Canon printer sit unused for months then print a single image and it works fine.

My only need for home printing is for the occasional kids' school assignments (bring in a picture of X). Happening less as they get older. When setting up an office in a new house after a move (5 years ago, now), I bought a large HP printer (OfficeJet Pro 8740) that has two paper trays, so I put letter paper in one and 4x6" photo paper in the other. The quality isn't as good as the little Canon dye sub, but it meets the need.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 15, 2022)

Interesting - I haven't had a home photo-oriented printer for some time, and this could be useful for the occasional use I would put it to.


----------



## Kharan (Sep 16, 2022)

I own an older one, a CP1000. It takes SD cards, which makes it incredibly easy to print (for me) - just grab the dedicated JPEG card from my R6, or develop RAWs in-camera on my RP, choose the desired pictures and print. Super easy.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 16, 2022)

Kharan said:


> I own an older one, a CP1000. It takes SD cards, which makes it incredibly easy to print (for me) - just grab the dedicated JPEG card from my R6, or develop RAWs in-camera on my RP, choose the desired pictures and print. Super easy.


The in-camera RAW development is indeed a very nice feature.


----------



## Intrepid (Sep 16, 2022)

I used to have one of the earlier models, at the time I was doing some celebrity photos and the customers at the venue would get their photo almost instantly so it could be autographed. 

It was great for that purpose because of the portability and because I was earning quite well to cover the costs. But I wouldn't recommend having one at home, the cost per photo was high, the only size available was the 6x4 and the wireless functions were quite bad. At the shooting venues I would shoot jpeg and just insert the card directly in the printer.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 16, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> This must be quick a small and compact printer with 6 x 4 being the standard print.
> I love printing on one hand and on the other its a frustrating business.
> I have a Canon Pro-10. For a while there it completely stopped working. It had an error 10 I think. Something about the printhead being dead.
> The Head went into the right hand side and couldn't be reached.
> ...


These Canon printers, unless you are talking really REALLY high end, do seem to be built as disposables.<P>
I got my Pixma Pro-100 Canon printer a few years back. I've really enjoyed it and not only have enjoyed prints out of it myself, but have sold a few to others.

But the deal I got from B&H, was one I had seen quite often (not quite as often recently?)...but you basically got the printer, starting ink, and a box of 13'x19' semi-gloss paper for the price of just the box of paper.

At that price, well, if I ever lose the print heads, I'll likely throw it in the trash when another deal of the same sort comes about...

I'll give the internet a look to see if it is an easy fix, but I'll not lose sweat over the unit, you know?

I figure if nothing else, next time I see that type deal come up, I'll go ahead and purchase the unit, get the rebate and box of paper and just hold on to it, for when my current printer bites the dust...and I'll toss out the old and unbox the new.

Anyway, keep your eye out for deals like this. I'm guessing the pandemic and supply shortages are what has put this on hold, but as things are pretty much back to normal and supply routes are opening back up...I figure it'll come back around.

C


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 17, 2022)

I have an older Selphy printer and have printed over 400 pictures in one, long, night.
It never stopped all night and every picture was excellent quality too.
Maybe I need a new one................?


----------



## greggscutum (Sep 29, 2022)

Just got one of those and so far really positively surprised by the amount of detail in the prints. Also, it's super fast!


----------



## Jethro (Sep 29, 2022)

greggscutum said:


> Just got one of those and so far really positively surprised by the amount of detail in the prints. Also, it's super fast!


Thanks - please pass on any more comments you have over time.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 3, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Thanks - please pass on any more comments you have over time.


Yes please...DItto!!

I'd be interested to hear how it works over time!!

C


----------



## Jethro (Oct 4, 2022)

Gordon at Cameralabs is quite enthusiastic too:






Canon SELPHY CP1500 review | Cameralabs







www.cameralabs.com


----------



## Jethro (Dec 2, 2022)

I got one in the black Friday sales (about 20% off in Australia) - colour me a fan! Recommended. Very easy to set up, connections (to smartphone and physical to my mac) are easy, the couple of test photos so far are as good (or better than) ones I've had from high street shops. I'm unlikely to be a high volume user, but for occasional use, it looks very good indeed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2022)

Jethro said:


> I got one in the black Friday sales (about 20% off in Australia) - colour me a fan! Recommended.


One of my kids now wants one of the little Canon IVY printers that does 2x3” photos and also has sticker paper available. Still on the fence about that one. A fence that might end up covered with stickers…


----------

